# How to fix power seats when they dont glide smoothly?



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

1998 Nissan Maxima.

The seats are heated and powered. If you understand how they work, the seats "glide" on 2 racks forward and backward. On mine, when you press the lever to move them forward and backward, on ONE side of the glide, they are not spinning forward/backward as they should. So only the working side is dragging the non-working side forward and back. I see the bolt? is spinning on the one side, but not the other. Is that because one of the bolts is frozen? Or is it not spinning bc 1 of the 2 motors is not spinning it, and thus not moving it forward and back?

The seatback works fine and the up/down on the seat works fine. The only thing not working is 1 of the 2 sides of the seat moving forward/backward on the drivers seat.

I searched this entire forum and didnt see any advice or troubleshooting on this issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may very well need a seat cable, Nissan P/N: 87503-49U20. There was a service bulletin on them for 95-98 Maximas. Refer Nissan bulletin NTB98-080.


----------

